# Hand cleaning



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

next time you have grease, oil, or even fish on your hands try a lil dab of toothpaste. It cuts grease better than most auto part store cleaners AND leaves ya hands smellin' good:letsdrink


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Works like a champ for getting rid of fish smell too.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Now I gotta go fishing so I can see how good it works! Great idea, I bet it does work good! Thanks!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I started using toothpaste a while ago, it works great. Although if you buy the kind with 24 hour protection, you can feel the film on your hands.


----------



## Captain WhupAss (Nov 8, 2007)

I bought one of those stainless steel "Wonder" bars to eliminate fish smell from my hands, and I'm still wondering why. I'll give the toothpaste a try.. thx.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Fresh lemon juice or soap fish also works to get fish stank off hands.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *mpmorr (4/18/2008)*Works like a champ for getting rid of fish smell too.


Why would anyone want to get rid of that sweet nectar-like ambrosia? I think its the key to my sucess with the ladies! :letsparty


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

We use mustardor vanilla extract for fish smell. It's eliminates the smell completely.Careful with the vanilla though...it'll make you hungry...LOL 

Will definitely give the tooth paste a shot.


----------



## JackFlorida (May 5, 2008)

This forum has become a daily must for me--I've never heard of anyone using toothpaste as a hand cleaner deodorizer; however, I have used it as a cleaner on various items so I bet it works... Will try it soon, I hope... Thanks for the post.


----------



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

never thought of using toothpaste,I'll give it a try ,thanks.:clap


----------

